# Hunter Safety Certificate (where can I get one)



## Tahquamenon (Feb 15, 2001)

I am hoping that I get my Wyoming Mule Deer license for October. If I do they are requesting that I have my Hunters Safety course certificate. I took the class some 20 years ago and wonder if I can get issued a new one. 

Any suggestion where I can look, send, or inquire about getting a new certificate. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Contact Lansing at 517-335-3417. I'm going to tell you up front that 20 years ago was before computers and they likely will be unable to find any record. In that case, contact the District Office closest to you and make arrangement to go in and take the test and you will be issued a new certificate. Takes about 45 minutes to and hour for everything. Make sure you call first to ensure someone is there to give you the test.


----------



## Tahquamenon (Feb 15, 2001)

Thanks for the help I will give that number a call.


----------

